# Gabel fürs Jekyll



## Schwarzspecht (8. April 2003)

... der StephaneW hat mich auf die Idee gebracht. Man könnte doch die etwas "tramplige" Fatty Ultra gegen was Anständiges austauschen, so mit 100 mm. Bilder hat er mir auch geschickt -> http://telecom.insa-lyon.fr/~fvalois/marzo/ 

Selbstverständlich sollte eine Ersatzgabel (in Zeiten der Insolvenz) preiswert sein - ebay? Was tätet ihr empfehlen tun?

Wäre ja auch ne schöne Bastelarbeit für nen Anfänger! Damit komme ich dann garantiert in den "Saudümmster Biker gesucht"-Fred.

Wolfgang

p.s.: @ Tobi, war ja damit schon im TechTalk/Federgabel-Forum - aber die Jungs von den Northern Lights sind da deutlich mehr auf Zack, wollen wir wetten?


----------



## StephaneW (8. April 2003)

also ich habe eine MXR 2002 100mm auf dem Stumpjumper, die kann ich nur empfehlen.
Super zuverlässig, einfach, 1st class Federung und gar nicht so schwer, 1700grs laut weightweeinies.com

Ich habe härtere Federn, ich wiege ein wenig über 80kgs, es lohnt sich.

Meine 2 Kumpels da haben eine X-fly montiert, aber die Luft-Marzocchis reagieren nicht so sensibel auf kleine Schläge.

Sonst würde mir eine Magura Quake 125 gefallen, die ist 2mal so teuer, du kannst aber den Federweg einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (8. April 2003)

also ich finde ja ne Psylo würde sehr gut passen, die Reduziersätze bekommt man billig auf Ebay.


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. April 2003)

Hi,

würde dir von gebrauchten Federgabeln abraten - wär mir zu unsicher, nicht genau zu wissen, was der Vorbesitzer so alles damit gemacht hat.

Du hast nicht geschrieben, was du mit dem Bike machen willst. 100mm-Klasse kann alles sein von SID (keine SID 100 über 70kg!!) bis Votec Doppelbrücke...

Gruß,
Rune.


----------



## Jekyll2002 (8. April 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

ich hab mein Jekyll letztes Jahr mit einer Psylo SL
ausgerüstet und kann nur sagen: saustark!!! 
Das Ding fährt sich super.
Der Einbau war relativ unproblematisch. Einzig der
Ritchey Steuersatz erwies sich als Müll.
Hab ihn mittlerweile gegen einen Race face getauscht und
seit dem läuft alles einwandfrei.
Bei Bedarf kann ich ein paar pics nachliefern
(Blau-Schwarzes Jekyll und schwarze Psylo  )

Gruß


----------



## Wooly (8. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *würde dir von gebrauchten Federgabeln abraten - wär mir zu unsicher, nicht genau zu wissen, was der Vorbesitzer so alles damit gemacht hat.
> *



nana da 95% aller Biker Tourenfahrer sind (auch wenn sie was anderes behaupten) fahren die meisten: Touren ;-)) und das belastet die Gabel nicht so.
Ich würde mir ne Psylo auf Ebay schießen, die sind nämlich 1. oft an Bikes im Originalzustand verbaut 2. uncool und deshalb billig 3. gute Tourengabeln. Und das Jekyll kann auch die 120mm noch gut ab.
Würde dir ja eigentlich zu ner Lefty raten, weil fährt sich absolute sahne, aber ist halt nicht gerade insolvenztauglich.


----------



## fez (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> Ich würde mir ne Psylo auf Ebay schießen, die sind nämlich 1. oft an Bikes im Originalzustand verbaut 2. uncool und deshalb billig 3. gute Tourengabeln. Und das Jekyll kann auch die 120mm noch gut ab.
> *


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *nana da 95% aller Biker Tourenfahrer sind (auch wenn sie was anderes behaupten) fahren die meisten: Touren ;-)) und das belastet die Gabel nicht so.*



Bei meinem Training am Samstag lag ein Baum quer über den Waldweg (so schräg vom linken Hang runter zum rechten), so, dass man ganz links gerade noch so mit eingezogenem Kopf durch fahren konnte. Dummerweise hat direkt dahinter jemand ein Loch in den Weg gebudelt - das Vorderrad hatte gerade so Platz drin -> taucht ab -> Abflug über den Lenker (nein, mir ist nicht wirklich was passiert).

Das gleiche (und andere Stürze) passieren Tourenfahrern ja wohl auch...

Nimm doch einfach ne neue Gabel (evtl. Auslaufmodell) bei ebay. Psylo SL ist sicher nicht schlecht (wenn du mit diesem U-Turn-Ding zurecht kommst); die bessere Alternative (leider cool und deswegen teuer) wäre dann halt die Z1 Drop Off...


----------



## StephaneW (9. April 2003)

Also ich habe bisher nur wenige Psylo billiger ist als eine MZ gesehen.  

Die Psylo XC kannst du vergessen, die SL kostet 2mal so viel.
Die RS sind viel zu teuer finde ich.

Neue MZs gibt es ab 200 euros, MX comp ist schon ganz in Ordnung.

Die Z1 dropoff findet sich für weniger als 300 euros, model 2002, die 2003 sind zu schwer für Touren.
Für 300 euros gibt es bei Ebay eine Z1 mcr 2001. Die rockt.

Die Frage ist 100 oder 125mm, 100mm sind aber schon gut und 125 sind vielleicht zu viel für gemütliche Touren, da gibt es die Gefahr dass du überall nur noch drops suchst


----------



## Wooly (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> *... vielleicht zu viel für gemütliche Touren, da gibt es die Gefahr dass du überall nur noch drops suchst
> *



MUUUUHHAAA wie recht er hat, aber das macht nix ;-)))


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Mai 2003)

@ StephaneW und alle, die's interessiert

Habe jetzt dies hier bei ebay gefunden (http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3608224691&category=32507) - wie kann ich denn herausfinden, ob und wenn ja, wieviel die Front des Jekylls erhöht wird? Oder anders gefragt: die Geometri-Daten der og. Z1 habe ich im Web gefunden (http://www.marzocchi.com/download/manuali_pdf/2001/z1_mcr_01.pdf) - wie und wo genau muß ich jetzt an meiner Fatty messen, um den genauen VErgleich zu haben?

Danke für eure Geduld!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephaneW (12. Mai 2003)

Die ist ok !!

Die Z1 kann man auf 110mm reduzieren, sie wird dann ein wenig steifer

Such mal im Forum, des hat sicher schon einer gemacht, ich weiss nicht ob man da noch was bei MZ kaufen soll.


Ich muss noch mal das Marathon von Samstag erzählen, vielleicht meldet sich der Heiko (Headshok) noch.
Ich kann nur sagen: wir sind wie wilden gefahren (19km\h im Schnitt auf 70km).


----------



## fez (12. Mai 2003)

misst die Einbauhöhe ab der untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes bis zur Nabenaufnahme. Also sozusagen von dort wo die Gabel aus dem Rahmen kommt (keine Ahnung wie das bei der Cannondale-Geschichte heisst) - die Differenz zur Einbauhöhe der Z1 kannst Du dann ja ausrechnen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Mai 2003)

Unterkante Steuerrohr bis Nabenaufnahme! Und mit welchem (Marzocchi-) Maß wird das dann verglichen, mit L.MAX, also 511 mm, oder mit L.L. 371-501 mm? Ich blick bei der Zeichnung (siehe meinen letzten Beitrag) nicht so ganz durch ...

Und wie schwierig ist denn so der Gabelaus- und einbau? Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich zwei linke Hände habe ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. Mai 2003)

Habs Gäbelsche vermessen: Unterkante Steuerrohr (mann ist das dick, mann!) bis Nabenmitte ca. 48 cm. Müsste mit der Z1 MCR passen, oder was sagen die Experten? Die wird doch a bisserl einsacken, oder?

Leider bietet bei der ebay-Gabekl jetzt doch jemand mit ...


----------



## fez (13. Mai 2003)

das ist der Vergleichswert. Dass die 30 mm sich so waahnsinnig auswirken kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Zudem hast Du (bei richtiger Federhärte) relativ viel Negativfederweg (das einsacken...).

Zwecks Ein- und Ausbau frag den Marcus, da kenn ich mich nicht aus (Cannondale-Kram). Bei Aheadset-System ist das allerdings eine Sache von 5 Min. ....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Mai 2003)

Die Z1 MCR 2001 ging bei ebay für 297 EURO plus Versand weg - bei bike-mailorder gibts die für 275!?! Verstehe ich nicht!

Sei's drum, weiter gehts: was halten die Experten von der Z1 Wedge (für 229 bei actionsports, die auch og. Gabel versteigert haben)????

Danke für eure Geduld!

Schlickspecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (15. Mai 2003)

welches Baujahr ?


----------



## StephaneW (15. Mai 2003)

Die ist auch ganz gut.
Die ist eigentlich baugleich mit einer 2002 Version, die hat noch 30mm Tauchrohre, reicht aber locker.

Mit der machst du nichts falsch, aber für 55 euros würde ich mir doch die MCR holen, die Hydraulik ist einfach besser und die sieht besser aus finde ich.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *welches Baujahr ? *



... das 2003er Modell! 

Je mehr ich (auch hier im Forum) über Marzocchi-Gabeln lese, desto verwirrender wirds: M. mixt scheinbar gelegentlich auch irgendwelche Parts zusammen und kreiert so "Sondermodelle" oder "Limited Editions". 

@ Stephane
Die MXC für 275 Schlappen plus 40-60 für den Adapter, dann neuen Vorbau und Lenker (locker 100), macht insgesamt knapp 400-450 EURO. Frag mich, ob sich das fürs Jekyll lohnt oder ob ich nicht versuchen soll, die Kiste zu verkaufen und mir dann was mit mehr Federweg zuzulegen ...


----------



## bluesky (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> Frag mich, ob sich das fürs Jekyll lohnt oder ob ich nicht versuchen soll, die Kiste zu verkaufen und mir dann was mit mehr Federweg zuzulegen ... *



 ist da einer geil nach mehr federweg ?

an was für bikes denkst du denn ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Mai 2003)

Von wegen geil! Der Stephane ist Schuld, der hat angefangen!!!! Nur weil mich meine Fatty mit knapp 8 cm nicht so überzeugt hat. 

Mit Neukauf muß ich mal langsam machen, müsste ja auch erst meins loswerden (bei ebay ging ein recht neuwertiges 700er gerade für 1.360  über den Ladentisch - meins hat schon ein paar Schrammen!) und dann meine Finanzministerin belabern ...

Aber wie hast du mal so schön gesagt: "... man müsste so alle zwei Monate ein neues Bike fahren können!"


----------



## StephaneW (15. Mai 2003)

Wozu kauft man denn ein Rahmen mit "Lifetime Warranty" wenn es dann nach 2 Jahre nichts mehr Wert sein soll ?

Ehrlich gesagt, das grosse Nachteil vom Jekyll ist dass die Fatty überhaupt nicht zum Hinterbau passt, sonst ist es doch ein tolles Rad.

Reichen 120mm Federweg denn nicht ?  Es sind Leute die noch hardtail fahren, und gar nicht so langsam  ;-)

Ich würde die 400 euros noch investieren.
Vorbau: 30 euros (Kore bei Hibike)
Lenker 30 euros (Kore oder Yeti bei Hibike)

Du kannst auch ein Woodman Steuersatz einbauen, da brauchst du keine Adapter. Ich weiss aber nicht wo man die in Deutschland finden kann.
Ich muss mal fragen was meine Kumpeln da bezahlt haben.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Mai 2003)

Überredet! Ich will 120 megamilimeterfederweg!

Ist dieses Woodman-Dingens sowas wie das hier: http://www.clcconcepts.com/products/cdale.html ? Das Ding scheint es nur auf dieser "Geister-Web-Site" zu geben!

*Habt ihr euch eigentlich schon geeignet, wer mir beim Aus- und Einbau hilft ;-)?

Schwarzspecht,
der dann nie wieder mit Gabelproblemen nerven wird ...


----------



## Triple F (15. Mai 2003)

Also beim Einbau könnte ich helfen. Vorzugsweise beim NL-Sommerfest...  

Ich würde auch nur die Gabel tauschen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es sich lohnt ein fetteres Teil zu kaufen, wenn du auch noch Rennen fahren willst. 


Aber ich hätte noch ne Psylo XC U-Turn (nein, nicht die am Helius). Mein Mec will die mal ins Geschäft mitnehmen, warten und evtl. Teile erneuern. Dann sollte die wie neu sein...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Mai 2003)

man könnte die Gabel evtl. für lau kriegen? Naja, mit dem Rennen fahren hab ichs dieses Jahr, glaube ich, nicht so - vielleicht eher ein, zwei Marathons. Und dort habe ich auch schon mal ein Switch fahren sehen ...


----------



## bluesky (15. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> * Und dort habe ich auch schon mal ein Switch fahren sehen ... *



sags nicht ... switch wär mein teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephaneW (15. Mai 2003)

Ich meinte dieses Steuerstatz:
http://www.woodmancomponents.com/products/items/2k2/headset/saturn_hs.html

Ist aber in Deutschland nicht importiert, und nirgendwo einfach zu finden.

Andere Lösung dann...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Ich würde mir ne Psylo auf Ebay schießen*



Habe ich jetzt auch schon überlegt. Wenn TripleF seine vielleicht rausrückt ...

Aber is ne XC und Gutes hört man eher von der SL, oder?

Und: soll ich billig einkaufen und meinen Händler ärgern und zum Shrauber mutieren?

Werde jetzt erst mal meine alte Märklin-Eisenbahn verscheppern, mal sehen, was rüberkommt. 

Danke für eure Geduld!!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Mai 2003)

Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3609207504&category=32507

"Psylo SL (...) kaum genutzt. Die Gabel stammt aus einem Gemini 1000. Sie wurde nur in leichtem Gelände gefahren( Waldwege)!"

Wahrscheinlich hat er das Gemini über die gröbsten Schlaglöcher hinübergetragen ....


----------



## Triple F (22. Mai 2003)

... aber eine Steckachse würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen.

1. Brauchst du ein neues teures Laufrad 
2. Und wenn mal am LR was kaputt geht ist ein Austausch-LR schwer zu finden (...also ich hab keines im Keller liegen)
3. Hat man für Deinen Einsatzbereich keinen wirklichen Stabilitätsvorteil.

3F *schraubenzieherund5erinbusimmergriffbereit*


----------



## fez (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *
> Und: soll ich billig einkaufen und meinen Händler ärgern und zum Shrauber mutieren?
> *



Also wenn du denn mal ein Aheadset-System draufhast - dann ist für einen Gabelwechsel kein "Schrauber" mehr notwendig. Das könnte wahrscheinlich auch meine Oma noch erledigen.... Und wenn Du dann mal soweit bist Deine Steuersatzkralle einzuziehen - bekommst du von mir dafür ein praktische kleines Werkzeug (5mm Gewindestange, entsprechende Muttern und Unterlegscheiben)


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Mai 2003)

Die Gabel gibts nach meinen Recherchen am günstigsten derzeit bei Cycles4u.

Was hat die Eisenbahn gebracht?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juni 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3611304196&category=32507

... eine Black Comp (kostet woanders ab 400) und

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3611432338&category=32507

... eine Black Elite (319)!

Ich glaub, ich mache hier bald mal 'ne Abstimmung! Dann entscheidet ihr, welche Gabel ans Jekyll kommt ...

... Und seid natürlich auch Schuld, wenns nicht so dolle ist!!!!!


----------



## Triple F (2. Juli 2003)

Status???
Schon eingeschweißt???


Poste mal Bilder. Bin gespannt, wie´s (farblich) aussieht..

Ciao,
3F


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juli 2003)

Die Dödel bei Fox trödeln mit meinem Dämpfer rum - soll morgen kommen! Meld mich dann (mit Bild)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (2. Juli 2003)

denn ????


----------



## Froschel (2. Juli 2003)

hab ich was verpasst ????


----------



## Triple F (2. Juli 2003)

Aufklärung:
Der Wolfgang behält die Headshock weiter, hat allerdings nen anderen Dämpfer einbauenlassen - nen Float RLC.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *Aufklärung:
> Der Wolfgang behält die Headshock weiter, hat allerdings nen anderen Dämpfer einbauenlassen - nen Float RLC. *



Nicht ganz! JuniorT wird gerade eingebaut, deshalb wurde auch ein neues Steuerrohr drangeschweißt - und das dauert ....

Headshok wird zerlegt und zersägt und wird anstatt dem Dämpfer reingepfriemelt. Dank der Anlenkung ergibt das dann satte 160 mm (1:2) Federweg hinten ...

Noch Fragen?


----------



## fez (3. Juli 2003)

Mann, Mann, Mann - du machst echt keine halben Sachen


----------



## Froschel (3. Juli 2003)

säg doch noch den Rahmen in der Mitte auseinander ,mach dir 2 Scharniere dran und du hast sogar noch ein Klapprad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2003)

MXpro, steht dem Jekyll ganz gut, finde ich! Vorbau und Lenker sind Ritchey (*Gürtel enger schnall*) - demnächst noch neue Pedale und neue HR-Nabe, weil der CODA-Schrott nix taugt!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2003)

Noch eins!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2003)

Und dies:


----------



## bluesky (18. Juli 2003)

preis/leistungstechnisch die beste wahl ...

außerdem find ich das die mx serie sowieso die teilweise doppelt so teurern vergleichbaren manitous, rockshox usw. in die die tasche steckt ...

ich werd warten bis die 04er marzocchis rauskommen ... dann bekommt das bergwerk die neue Marzocchi MX Comp Air ETA 100mm 
(siehe hier: http://www.konaworld.com/2k4bikes/2k4_kula.cfm)

und das fully die neue z1 drop off
(siehe hier: http://www.konaworld.com/2k4bikes/2k4_coiler.cfm)

oder ich kaufe gleich das neue coiler ... vor allem das deelux ist rein optisch das geilste kona ever ...


----------



## fez (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *Nicht ganz! JuniorT wird gerade eingebaut, deshalb wurde auch ein neues Steuerrohr drangeschweißt - und das dauert ....
> 
> Headshok wird zerlegt und zersägt und wird anstatt dem Dämpfer reingepfriemelt. Dank der Anlenkung ergibt das dann satte 160 mm (1:2) Federweg hinten ...
> ...



Puuh, da hast Du uns aber ganz schön aufs Kreuz gelegt  ;-))))

Ist aber sehr hübsch geworden !


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2003)

... farblich gefällt mir das "normale" Coiler besser - ich mag solche Farbkontraste!

-> Tausche Jekyll 700 mit MXpro und Fatty Ultra (wahlweise) gegen neues Coiler oder Coiler Dee-Lux ...


----------



## bluesky (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> *... farblich gefällt mir das "normale" Coiler besser - ich mag solche Farbkontraste!
> 
> -> Tausche Jekyll 700 mit MXpro und Fatty Ultra (wahlweise) gegen neues Coiler oder Coiler Dee-Lux ... *



Tausche Specialized Enduro 2002 gegen Coiler DeeLux 

ich finde vorallem den preis fürs normale coiler (2000 euro) ziemlich gediegen ...


----------



## fez (18. Juli 2003)

Das Coiler ist nichts weiter als exakt das 2002er Stinky mit anderer Lackierung .....: New this year are the Coiler and Coiler Dee-Lux, where weve taken our proven Stinky design and created a combination of freeride strength and pedaling ability. 

Mich macht allerdings das 2004er Stinky an, in S - mmmmh


----------



## bluesky (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Das Coiler ist nichts weiter als exakt das 2002er Stinky mit anderer Lackierung Mich macht allerdings das 2004er Stinky an, in S - mmmmh *



schon klar ... aber ich find die lackierung geil frei nach dem motto black is beautiful ... außerdem passen die schwarzen tauchrohre und die schwarzen gabelkronen der marzocchis wunderbar dazu ... so als ob kona und mz sich abgesprochen haben ... 

die neuen 321er von mavic sind auch schwarz fällt mir da so auf ... herrlich ... das coiler deelux ist so richtig nettes gothic bike


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Engel _
> *... herrlich ... das coiler deelux ist so richtig nettes gothic bike *



*fröstel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

